# Vario Power Board Repair



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Took a deep breath and dove into the innards of the Vario to replace the blown power board this afternoon. Replacement board came from Baratza US who were incredibly helpful - sent me a PDF file with pictures to assist with the repair. Only special tool needed was an offset screwdriver to remove the motor assembly from the frame. Process is a bit fiddly as you're working in a confined space. Once the motor was removed - just a case of removing four electrical connectors, unscrewing the board and inserting the new one. Took several pictures to make sure I replaced the electrical connectors properly. This one shows the power connector for the motor.

View attachment 3338


With the motor refitted, case back on, it was fingers crossed and switch on - result - Vario back to working as it should.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well done a budding electronics genius , next time the fuses go at my house I know who to call ....


----------

